# more steel Merckx's available



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

there's a few on ebay now

http://cgi.ebay.com/MERCKX-MX-LEADER-62cm_W0QQitemZ7203719124QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Eddy-Merckx-Corsa-01_W0QQitemZ7204303009QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Early-Eddy-Merckx-Frame_W0QQitemZ7203344438QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Eddy-Merckx-Cor...203779663QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Now you have me thinking about mine. We had a "termite problem" in the garage with our boxes and I had to unpack my frame since the bottom was eaten up. It is now sitting in the livingroom taunting me. It is a 98 vintage 60cm MX Leader that I had repainted to match Vlaanderaden 2002 colors. It is looking at me right now. I better put it away.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

*You've done it now.......*



bigbill said:


> Now you have me thinking about mine. We had a "termite problem" in the garage with our boxes and I had to unpack my frame since the bottom was eaten up. It is now sitting in the livingroom taunting me. It is a 98 vintage 60cm MX Leader that I had repainted to match Vlaanderaden 2002 colors. It is looking at me right now. I better put it away.


atpjunkie is looking for 60 MX Leader.......you are teasing him.

I'm sure he would take that temtation of your hands.

Len


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Len J said:


> atpjunkie is looking for 60 MX Leader.......you are teasing him.
> 
> I'm sure he would take that temtation of your hands.
> 
> Len


I am keeping it forever. A MX Leader is the kind of frame you can pass on to your grandchildren. I would love to build it back up, but I have only put 1100 miles on my Pegoretti this year and cannot justify another road bike in our limited storage space. I have put over 7000 miles on my Soma Smoothie commuting. When I do build it up, I will probably use Centaur since IMHO, silver components look better on a classic frame with a steel fork.


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

I think a buy it now for the old blue one of $1500 is pretty funny! They must think that banged up bike is a regular collector's item.

My freaking MX leader was supposed to be in my hands today, apparently it spent the day in the fedex truck and has returned to the depot to sleep the night in said truck. I was waiting to use my "a new bowling ball" joke when my wife asks what is in the box, while rolling her eyes.


----------

